
Richard Thaler: ‘If you want people to do something, make it easy’ - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/a317c302-aa2b-11e9-984c-fac8325aaa04
======
Scoundreller
Aka: “make it easy to do the right thing, make it hard to do the wrong thing”.

Health care software doesn’t do this concept very well. And I find it hard to
get the vendor to make changes when their dev team is in a place where...
personal protective equipment and/or safety isn’t really in their culture (and
10+ year shorter life expectancy).

------
DoreenMichele
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20592668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20592668)

